# Schwinn Superior of 1978: BICYCLING! magazine review



## juvela (Sep 28, 2019)

-----


bicycling_apr_1978_road_test_schwinn_superior_p46_50pct_41bc59290c63e16c8853e82e1f011380325de236.jpg


-----


----------



## Sven (Sep 29, 2019)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------

